# Help Needed for University Project on Invasive Arboreal Insect Pests



## Bunksly (Feb 18, 2017)

Hello users of arboristsite.com, I'm a 3rd year university student doing their project on invasive insect species. As part of this I am required to make an informative book/website/board-game/etc... to help a target audience understand and counter invasive insect species. I've chosen to make a field guide/handbook, because my web design skills are non-existent and i'm not going to make a board-game about insects, as entertaining as you might think that sounds. I've also decided to focus on arboreal insect pests.

In order to produce this textbook I kindly ask for you to fill out a survey that I have put together at http://www.smartsurvey.co.uk/s/SFOVV/

You are not required to be anything other than an individual who enjoys trees in their garden, park or local countryside. However people with experience, in looking after trees (tree surgeons/nursery owners) or with experience of having trees being destroyed or weakened by pests, are of great value to the survey. The data is simply to gain an understanding of the demand for a guide such as the one i'm aiming to create, as well as what people would want to see included in it.

Any kind person who would dedicate a few minutes to completing this survey would be a big help, you are literally decreasing my blood pressure. Furthermore because I can't afford smartsurvey's premium programme, I can't customize my thankyou message as well as some other features. So, an enormous thanks to anyone who even partially completes this survey, although its probably unlikely the handbook will ever be published, it would massively help me out in my degree.

Feedback is the name of the game for this project, Please send me feedback either through the survey, pm me on reddit or email me ([email protected]). If you have any problems with the survey (technical or with regards to its content) or any queries about how your information will be used, or if you don't like the way i've formatted this reddit post, don't hesitate to get in touch. And hopefully within the next couple of weeks, i will send out a handbook for you to trial if you wish.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Feb 19, 2017)

Good topic. I'm in Ohio and can attest to the damage caused by EAB.
Best of luck.


----------



## Enrique Smith (Oct 5, 2018)

Thats the very good tipic. What's the current update?


----------

